# Plus d'encre noire, ça use la cartouche couleur ?



## pampelune (2 Octobre 2003)

Sur mon HP Deskjet 970 cxi, l'utilitaire m'indique que la cartouche noire est vide. Or j'imprime toujours en N/B (texte par exemple), sans problème.

Vu que je ne suis pas très sûr de la fiabilité des niveaux annoncés (et vu le prix des cartouches je ne veux pas en changer pour rien), comment savoir si la cartouche est vide ou pas ? 
Est-il possible qu'il m'imprime le N&amp;B avec la cartouche couleur ? Car si c'est le cas, je ne veux pas utiliser la cartouche couleur pour du N&amp;B !

Il me semble que quand la cartouche est complètement vide, l'imprimante clignote et ne peut plus imprimer, mais je n'en suis pas sûr en fait...


----------



## myckmack (3 Octobre 2003)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Est-il possible qu'il m'imprime le N&amp;B avec la cartouche couleur ? Car si c'est le cas, je ne veux pas utiliser la cartouche couleur pour du N&amp;B !


Oui. Il utilise sans doute même toutes les couleurs. D'ailleurs, au début des imprimantes jet d'encre couleur, certaines n'avaient pas de cartouche noire !



			
				pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que quand la cartouche est complètement vide, l'imprimante clignote et ne peut plus imprimer, mais je n'en suis pas sûr en fait...



Sur HP, je ne sais pas mais, sur Epson, le voyant clignote pour avertir qu'il faudra bientôt changer la cartouche puis il reste allumé pour dire qu'il faut la changer immédiatement.


----------



## pampelune (3 Octobre 2003)

Merci de ta réponse. Si quelqu'un ayant une HP deksjet pouvait me donner l'info ce serait sympa en tous cas.


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2003)

Dans les réglages imprimante, tu dois avoir le choix entre le noir normal et le noir composite (fabriquer par le mélange des trois autres couleurs ...)


----------



## pampelune (3 Octobre 2003)

Non apparemment je ne peux régler que saturation, luminosité et teinte...rien sur le noir


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2003)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Non apparemment je ne peux régler que saturation, luminosité et teinte...rien sur le noir



Donc pas danger qu'il le fasse. Sur Epson c'est une option dans les panneau d'impression. Quand au niveau d'encre, les cartouches ne sont jamais completement vide quand tu les changes, mais c'est la conception de celles-ci qui veut ça. Les cartouches c'est une des meileures arnaques de la micro-informatique.

Essaye de faire remplir ta cartouche noir par une boite spécialisée.


----------



## pampelune (3 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Donc pas danger qu'il le fasse. Sur Epson c'est une option dans les panneau d'impression. Quand au niveau d'encre, les cartouches ne sont jamais completement vide quand tu les changes, mais c'est la conception de celles-ci qui veut ça. Les cartouches c'est une des meileures arnaques de la micro-informatique.
> 
> Essaye de faire remplir ta cartouche noir par une boite spécialisée.



Donc si je comprends bien, tant qu'il m'imprime le noir, c'est qu'il en reste dans la cartouche noire et pas de risque qu'il m'use la couleur à la place ? (elle coûte pas loin de 65 euros...) ?


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2003)

Oui je pense que c'est ça sur les HP ...


----------



## pampelune (3 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Oui je pense que c'est ça sur les HP ...



Bon alors tant mieux c'est ce que je voulais...merci de ton aide !


----------

